# Electric fence not jolting? Consider this!



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL! Very happy for you! And thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Been there, done that! Touched the hot wire strand and my field fencing and got whammed myself. On the plus side, at least no one talked you into peeing on it to test the charge o^0. There was a video floating around a few months ago of some teen girls sticking their bare butts to hot wire on a dare. They got more than they bargained for; hilarious to watch, but the stupidity was mind boggling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*electric fence.*

poor some water around your earth stake also you can use a nail and a peace of wire push the nail in the soil after you have taken the insulation off of both ends of the wire and wrap one end round the nail and touch the other one on the fence line a cheep fence tester with out the shock.
ok dont laugh but it was raining so i decided to turn tricky out and the electric fence was on the ground soaking wet and coverd in mud i decided to clean the mud from around the insulator pots the pots are plastic and the fence posts are metal so you can see and hear it shoughting out so i decided ill clean the mud away after each pulse well i got to complasent and got electricuted twice well i was a great ground boy did that hurt so i decided to turn it off.
the funny part was i thought i had my finger on the swich but instead had it on the live pole and whack i got it direct from the energiser after saying out loud @*&£"~~~### i booted it.
what i realy said is un printable.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

To test ours we take a hammer that has a rubber handle so we don't get shocked, place the metal (or whatever it is) part on the fence. You won't find me voluntarily touching a fence...on or off.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah you're another one of those self testers LOL!!

Good point.

Worst shock ever was when I was bent over scrubbing the metal water tub that was full of water and my butt touched the fence. It was pretty bad.

I remember being young and there was a pasture of Belgians near a hotel we would all go pet. They quickly stopped being friendly to visitors after my sister tried the OP's technique of petting!!


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Apparently if you get a piece of grass and wet it...(I was told you had to use your own spit)...anyway, you then place the wet grass on the fence and it will kick you, but it won't be a big kick......I have no idea if it works, I've always been to chicken to try it!

I was rounding up our Dairy herd before milking one afternoon with my friend, and I was climbing this fence which didn't usually have an electric fence on it..but that day it did. Anyhow, I was sitting on it like when on a horse, while shouting out instructions to my friend...It kicked me extremely hard...I fell off crying out in pain...I was only 11. My friend was dying of laughter on the other side of the paddock!


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Clydesdales: I hope your voice changed as you grew older!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*one problem.*

my hair dont stand up on end when i get electricuted it it fell out lol.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I accidently touched mine it felt like my shoulders were slammed together, simultaneously with my feet being slammed into the ground. Kinda took my breath away.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

wguisbert54 said:


> I was frustrated by my electric fence was not giving the "jolt" it used to! I checked everything, it all seemed OK, but when I touched it, I wasn't getting much more than a 9 volt battery jolt! I figured I was going to have to buy a new charger.
> 
> I was leaning over the fence to give a horse a treat and WHAM! I didn't know who to feel more sorry for, me or the horse!
> 
> It has been dry and cold. I had on good hiking boots. Long story short, I wasn't grounded! To test it, I kneeled on the ground and grabbed the wire, and WHAM! I was relieved.



http://www.wayfair.com/Dare-Products-Electric-Fence-Tester-460-L3361-K~BQC1020.html?refid=GX54800700060-BQC1020&device=m&ptid=75696754620&gclid=CjwKEAiAw56lBRCs29jB9uOvkygSJADnD3-6o2kHawQkJFOr3_e40n8giVV3GtxAHaAn8xqMj7FHdxoCp1Dw_wcB

I've got one of these fence testers, it works best early morning or in the evening close to dark, the flashing light is more visible. If your fence is too tall for the probe to reach the ground, just place it in the soil of a potted plant. I paid $2.00 for mine, but that was years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The grass doesn't have to be wet, as long as it's a nice green piece with plenty of water in it. That's how I always check my fence to make sure it's charging properly.

I've touched it at least twice by accident, once when my gloves and boots were wet from rain, and I honestly thought my heart was going to stop. I got a really hard wallop. Took me several hours before I felt normal. :?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have often used a piece of green grass to test the fence, or taken my pitch fork and touched it to the electric wire and the other side of the manure fork to the non electric wire and you can hear the snap and see a small spark so you know the fence is working ( note, be sure you are not touching any of the metal on the pitchfork while doing this or you will know quite well if the fencer is working). OR I can walk to the barn and get my fence tester as well but it always seems to be my last choice.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister, older brother and myself were out in the rain one afternoon target shooting...anyway my sister was using a tree as her target and it was right beside an electric fence...after she fired at the tree we all ran up to see if she actually hit her target and she lent up against the fence...we heard this sound...like someone clicking she was screaming and holding her leg while hopping around in circles. She had a nice black line on her leg from the fence!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't believe you have the gall to grab the wire like that. I think I've been zapped twice in like 10 years! I avoid it like the plague! :lol: and then to grab it a second time to test it again..... Hats off to you my friend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Ah you're another one of those self testers LOL!!
> 
> Good point.
> 
> ...


^^
OMG That is to funny:rofl:


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

god, I hate electric fences. They are such a necessary evil, but I hate them. When Copper comes home, we're going to have to use it, but I dread it. I have been zapped a few times over the years. You never get used to it. My plan is simply to turn it off when I am with her and turn it on when I leave.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*funny electric fence*

firstley speed racer im glad your ok after your shock.
it gives out aproxametley 0.2 jules some of them.
at 8500 volts.
a hart starter with paddles i think is about 2 gules to restart the hart.
heres a funny true story.
my old barn was haveing the driveway resurfaced so we had to use the side entrance.
there is a pub (bar) called the coach and horses and thay have a meeting of all the old motor bikes this perticular time one came up the hill as i was just about to turn in and bang it backfired.
tricky shot off we hit a large rock and ended up on one wheel.
tricky hates electric fences he saw it darted to the left i ended up going straight over i hit my head on a steel five bar farm gate.
i was knocked out and was being draged and dont laugh got strteagley placed on the bottom wire.
i think i got shocked a few times as i came to shuddering to each pulse.
the guy who was rideing the bike said are you all right mate i could see tricky makeing for the carpark but some liverys got him to go in to a paddock and stoped him.
i was cut from head to toe and could not undo the buckles on the harness as my hands were useless.
now i wear a rideing hat when i drive.


----------

